# Measuring non-wood things in the shop.



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

I've got something similar and have found it to be very useful.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

I don't measure amperage too often, although it might be useful at times just to see how powerful those tool motors really are. I have a couple of DVM's in Anchorage, but doing less electronics than I used to, they don't see as much use.

Down here in La Conner, Washington, Hans. Upon wishing to check out a battery yesterday, I realized I didn't have a DVM here. Next trip I will bring one from Anchorage….....


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

Sounds like a decent price for the equipment and capabilities of it.
Thank you for the review.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

As my range of interests broadens I have also been looking at non-woodworking tools, but tools is tools so they all count


----------

